# Happy Birthday Sam!



## GSDBESTK9

Today my Sam turns 6 years old. I write this with tears in my eyes as in a way I'm sad cause my boy is getting old. Sam is the love of my life, my heart and soul, and the day he leaves this world, I think I'll go crazy.
For those who don't know, Sam came to me when he was 14 months old. I was just going to foster him, but I felt in love immediately, everything about him was just perfect and I could not let him go. I love my boy so much. Happy 6th birthday Sam.

The first pictures I ever saw of him, still at his previous home:























The day I brought him home, he stayed by the door the whole day, all confused

















My big happy boy...

































My Agility boy...


----------



## tibvixie101

DUN DUN DUN Here comes Super Sam! LOL thats what the captions should say! LoL

Sam is definatley a one of a kind handsome man! You must be extremely proud of your boy!

Happy Happy Happy Birthday Sam, and many more to come!


----------



## Hellismd

SAM! Wishing you many, many more!


----------



## kodagoodboy

Happy birthday Sam..You sure are a beautiful boy!!


----------



## Keeyah

Happy birthday Sam!!

Look at him fly!


----------



## Lynn_P

Happy Birthday Sam!!! Wishing you many, many more.


----------



## Clare

and many MANY more!!!!!


----------



## JenM66

Happy Bark Day, handsome boy Sam!!


----------



## Amaruq

Sam!!! And







to many many more!!


----------



## GSDLoverII

Happy Birthday Sam.









I know how you feel about our dogs getting older.
Every Birthday is painful for me. 
I know I should celebrate that they are still with me and made it to another B-Day, but I do get sad.
I guess we can't stop time though. 

Kaiser will be 6 on March 2nd
Casey will be 7 in July
and Gypsy not sure but she is around 5.5 now.


----------



## ThreeDogs

Sam, I wish you many more!!

What a gorgeous boy!!!


----------



## Vinnie

Sam! Tell mom that 6 is only midlife - you've got a lot of livin' still to do!

Carolina, he's lookin' great and like he's lovin' life.







He's probably got many years to go.


----------



## TMarie

Happy Birthday Sam!!

Carolina, I have said this before, but I need to say it again. 
I think he is such a gorgeous boy, and he is definitely one of my favorites on this board.
Without ever meeting him, in my eyes he is perfect!!

I hope you have many more Birthdays to celebrate together!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you everyone. I sure hope the Lord gives him many many many more years.


----------



## DancingCavy

Happy Birthday, Sam!! :cheers: To many more years of making your mom proud!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad

Happy Birthday Sam! Here's to many more.


----------



## DinoBlue

Happy Birthday Sam







and many, many, many more to come..


----------



## Marshmallows

Sam is the Man, Happy Birthday!

With his face and coloring he is a stunning looking boy, it is easy to see why you fell in love with him. I too dread everyone of my dogs birthdays especially when they hit 6 years.


----------



## maxismom

Sam, you are a gorgeous hunk of male doggie! Wishing you many many more birthdays!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Happy birthday Sam! Love the agility jumping pics!


----------



## Deejays_Owner

SAM!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you everyone! I'm counting the minutes to get home so that I can give him a BIG happy birthday kiss and hug. We have Agility tonight so what better day to spend some one on one with mom.


----------



## angelaw

I'm sure he'll enjoy it!!!


----------



## G-burg

<span style="color: #000099"> * You'll have to break out the extra special treats tonight!!* </span> 








<span style="color: #000099"> *Sam * </span>


----------



## GrandJan

Happy birthday, handsome man!!









Many, many more!


----------



## FourIsCompany

He's incredible! Happy birthday sweet Sam!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

> Originally Posted By: G-burg <span style="color: #000099"> * You'll have to break out the extra special treats tonight!!* </span>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <span style="color: #000099"> *Sam * </span>


I was thinking of getting him a Hamburger from McDonalds on our way out of Agility tonight. You think he'll like that?


----------



## Anna

Happy birthday, Sam! 
You are a very special boy in my heart, my love ! 
Many many happy years to you! 
And a lot of slobbery kisses from all my pack! 

Hamburger from McDonalds? Is it a treat???? How about fresh steak or a lamb chop? Mint souce is not needed, indeed!


----------



## GrandJan

Maybe if it's super-sized. Come on Mom - it IS his birthday, you know!


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Hmmm, ok, super-sized it is!


----------



## kshort

Carolina - he is drop dead gorgeous and has the kindest eyes. I can see why he's your heart dog. Happy, happy birthday handsome Sam! I really love those agility photo! Have fun tonight - it sounds like the perfect way to spend his birthday..


----------



## Barb E

Happy Birthday Sam!


----------



## bjoy02

handsome boy!!


----------



## sammys_mom

Happy birthday Sam.







Six is just the prime of life. 

Jackie


----------



## elsie

> Originally Posted By: GSDBESTK9 in a way I'm sad cause my boy is getting old.


once they get to this age, the birthday's become bittersweet. we celebrate having had them in our lives for all these years, yet we know our days together are getting fewer.

happy 6th birthday, Sam.







may you continue to make your mamma proud, and bring her endless love and happiness for many years to come


----------



## onyx'girl

Sam, You are a beauty!








I get sad as the months go by, Onyx will be 15 mos. soon, where does the time go????? She was just a pup, well I guess she still is...


----------



## kelso

Sam!! What a handsome boy he is


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you everyone! He ended up having Chicken Wings for dinner







and some fun at Agility with mom.


----------



## Remo

I have been lucky enough to meet Sam a couple of times, and I can tell you from personal experience, he is even more awesome in person than in his beautiful photos. He is so friendly to everyone, well trained and just a pleasure to be around. I could not think of a better ambassador for our beloved breed.

Carolina, I hope you have many, many, many happy healthy years ahead with your amazing dog.


----------



## SimplySleepie

Happy Bday Sam and my you have many many more!!!

Kris


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Thank you so much Lea and Kris.


----------



## K9Kaos

Happy Birthday Handsome Sam!!!!
















Awesome pics!!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAM!! and what a great way to have celebrated with your double Q!!


----------



## BowWowMeow

Happy Birthday, Sam! You sure are a handsome guy and you look like you're having so much fun doing agility!


----------

